# Fully Comprehensive Car Insurance But No Windscreen Cover?



## NOAH (27 Mar 2008)

Just had car insured for a friend  eecently and paid for fully comprehensive but windscreen damaged today, rang insurance to be told not covered, and you cant add it on now, BUT I have 14 days to approve insurance and 2 days left??

Is this normal?  Its with QUINN DIRECT.  Rang to express surprise as I was not told when booking insurance, advised that agents read from script and calls are recorded, asked them to play back my call, .. Oh sorry not all cals are recorded!!

Mentioned the 14 day rule still wont add cover!!  ADVISED I CAN CANCEL POLICY, pay 50 euro fee and a pro rata amount of policy that was 1248 pa., say 104 euro,  not very nice from quinn.

no--


----------



## becky (27 Mar 2008)

I was with Quinn and saw that windscreen cover was extra. My renewal quote did include windscreen as I had it in my policy last year and as far as I know it wasn't extra last year. 

If you have 14 days to approve can you say you want to cancel the whole policy which means you were not insured with them at all.


----------



## rmelly (28 Mar 2008)

Am I the only one who had QUINN DIRECT immediately come to mind from just reading the title?


----------



## mercman (28 Mar 2008)

My daughter is with Quinn Direct and I had to contact them last year to have Windscreen cover put in place. The problem with Quinn is that it is normally too late to cancel or mke any simple amendments by the time you get your Policy documents. Most other Insurance companies include Windscreen cover under normal circumstances,


----------



## ailbhe (28 Mar 2008)

rmelly said:


> Am I the only one who had QUINN DIRECT immediately come to mind from just reading the title?


 
Me too. Only company I know of who do that


----------



## rmelly (29 Mar 2008)

Following happened me 5 or so years ago: I had comprehensive cover with windscreen cover with Axa or Hibernian and had to get a side window replaced after car was broken into overnight. The cost was fairly small, but when I went to get quotes at next renewal, Quinn wouldn't quote me as they didn't recognise the windscreen cover from the other insurer, and treated it as a full claim.


----------



## CatsCradle (11 May 2008)

My car insurance is up for renewal next month with quinn. Today I noticed a crack in my windscreen. Would it be really bad to add windscreen cover in the  renewal and get it fixed a couple of months later? I'm presuming that's not allowed?


----------



## Bill Struth (12 May 2008)

CatsCradle said:


> My car insurance is up for renewal next month with quinn. Today I noticed a crack in my windscreen. Would it be really bad to add windscreen cover in the renewal and get it fixed a couple of months later? I'm presuming that's not allowed?


Thats exactly what a did a few months ago!

Go for it!


----------



## sidzer (15 May 2008)

ailbhe said:


> Me too. Only company I know of who do that


 
Me 2


----------



## NOAH (15 May 2008)

here is an update, he complained to high heaven, sent an email etc, lo and behold a few weeks later got a long grovelling letter to say they were adding windscreen cover free of charge wef a specific date that was after the day i rang in to claim.  !!  i have not replaced windscreen yet so will wait a bit longer, crack has turned upwards!!

noah


----------



## clonboy (15 May 2008)

well it will be so unfortunate when that stone cracks ur screen in 3 months time ,, wont it


----------

